# VW-Audi 3.6-liter VR6 FSI Engine



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Advantages of VR6 layout:

- lighter than a V-6

- narrower than a V-6

- shorter than an Inline-6


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The new 3.6-liter VR6 is a narrow angle V6 similar to the older 2.8 and 3.2-liter versions. However, the new 3.6 utilizes a 10.6 degree cylinder offset - as opposed to the previous 15 degree offset - allowing everything to sit underneath a single cylinder head.

Bore has increased to 89mm and stroke to 96.4mm. The new engine is also 17.5 lb lighter than the previous Passat's 2.8-liter 90-degree V6. Power is now up to 280-hp and 265 lb-ft of torque - that's 90-hp more and 58 lb-ft of additional torque over the old V6!

It shouldn't surprise anyone observing Audi's latest engine developments to learn the 3.6 employs FSI technology (direct gasoline injection). As with all other FSI engines, the new VR6 delivers exceptional torque and power while using less fuel than conventional engines of similar displacement. Horsepower is rated at 280 at 6200 rpm, with peak torque output of 266 lb ft delivered between 2500 and 5000 rpm.

3.6 VR6 cutaway pics

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2123171

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2123171&page=2


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

They got rid of the VR and stuck with the V on the Engine also they changed the position that the engine was put in. Now it is installed in the same way the engne is installed on the standard V engines in cars like the Mercedes and Nissan. For a 3.5 Liter engine it is not really putting out a lot of power. The Nissan Z puts out more then that. From the R32 Engine that was in my Golf it basically puts out another 38 More Horsepwer for another 7.5% more displacement. I will be very intrested to see what this new Engine puts out in the new R36 due to hit the U.S. market.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

3.6L VR6 Specs

Type: VR6, cast iron block and aluminum head
V-angle: 10.6 deg
Bore x stroke: 89.0 mm x 96.4 mm
Displacement: 3597cc
Compression ratio: 12.0:1
Fuel-delivery system: direct injection
Valve gear: chain-driven double overhead cams, 4 valves per cylinder, hydraulic lifters, variable intake- and exhaust-valve timing
Power (SAE net): 280 bhp @ 6200 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 266 lb-ft @ 2750 rpm
Redline: 6500 rpm


3.6L VR6 Applications:

- VW Golf R36
- VW Passat
- VW Touareg
- Audi Q7
- Porsche Cayenne


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The VR6 is a great concept. It has the advantages of an I6 -- no need for two sets of valvetrains, almost as balanced as I6 b/c they have the same firing order (apparently the narrow V-angle doesn't create significant rocking vibrations). It's also packaging-friendly like the V6. I would prefer the VR6 over V6 when packaging doesn't allow for I6.

What's with the iron block though!?  It's 2006.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably helps make it boost-friendly but the extra weight is painful.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Jspeed said:


> What's with the iron block though!?


The BMW M3 engine has an iron block.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> ... the extra weight is painful.


The 3.6-liter VR6 is 17.5 lb lighter than the previous Passat's 2.8-liter 90-degree V6.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

VW Passat 3.6 vs. Dodge Charger R/T vs. Infiniti G35 Coupe

Engine / Trans.
Charger _ 340hp 5.7-liter Pushrod V8 Hemi / 5AT
G35C _ 280hp 3.5-liter DOHC V6 / 6MT
Passat _ 280hp 3.6-liter DOHC VR6 / 6AT

1/4-mile Acceleration
Charger _ 14.2 s @ 101 mph
G35C _ 14.2 s @ 100 mph
Passat _ 14.3 s @ 101 mph

http://www.caranddriver.com/roadtests/10247/volkswagen-passat-36-page4.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/roadtests/9740/dodge-charger-rt-page4.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/comparisons/4346/rotary-revival-page4.html


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

MCSL said:


> The BMW M3 engine has an iron block.


and what year did that engine come out?
what year is it now?
what material is the new M3's engine block made of?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

VR6 Engine Design

http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/engine/tech_engine_packaging.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

VW Passat 3.6 vs. Nissan 350Z vs. Pontiac Grand Prix GXP

Engine / Trans.
GP _ 303hp 5.3-liter Pushrod V8 / 4AT
350Z _ 300hp 3.5-liter DOHC V6 / 6MT
Passat _ 280hp 3.6-liter DOHC VR6 / 6AT

1/4-mile Acceleration
350Z _ 14.3 s @ 101 mph
Passat _ 14.3 s @ 101 mph
GP _ 14.3 s @ 98 mph

http://www.caranddriver.com/roadtests/10247/volkswagen-passat-36-page4.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/shortroadtests/9269/nissan-350z-35th-anniversary-edition-page2.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/roadtests/9964/pontiac-grand-prix-gxp-page4.html


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/engine/tech_engine_packaging.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

VW Passat 3.6 Acceleration Tests

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=475592&highlight=Passat


----------

